

Opus: a totally open, royalty-free, highly versatile audio codec - dTal
http://opus-codec.org/

======
dTal
This looks very promising! They claim to psycho-acoustically outperform AAC
and Vorbis, at much lower latencies, with good packet loss compensation. And
BSD-licensed reference software. This could really boost the practicality of
realtime audio streaming over a wifi LAN.

